# '57 Chevy Bel Air Snap-Tite kit



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

So I haven't built a scale model in like 45 years....:laugh: In another lifetime I was a mechanical assembler but I figured I'd start easy. Only 30 parts! Since I have a silver paint marker in my paint kit I decided to add the window and side trim. The body is a nice shiny red and even the stickers came out nicely. I also did a slight black wash to the front grill and some red to the tail lights. This would be an easy kit for a kid (obviously) since no glue or real tools other than a screwdriver is required. 


















































Next one I build will have a little more parts and detail however spray painting is out of the question at this time of year since I need to do it outdoors using rattle cans.


----------

